# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  zwart bultje op voorhoofd

## RKR

ik heb al 2 jaar dit zwarte bultje op mijn voorhoofd, ik ben een maand of 2 geleden naar mijn huisarts gegaan en die heeft me een zalfje tegen schimmelinfectie gegeven, maar dit heeft niks geholpen. Het plekje is gevoeliger dan de rest van mijn voorhoofd en als ik heb open krab groeit de donkere huid er omheen weer terug. (zie foto) weet iemand wat het is en hoe ik er van af kom?

----------


## mantelzorg

Hoi,

Ik zou vragen om een verwijzing naar een dermatoloog. 

Groetjes.

----------

